# Dubai Work Visa without a Degree



## WalterWal (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello All,

I have recently been offered another position in Dubai however they have now told me they cannot process a work visa as I do not have a Degree. I am already working for a company in Dubai and they didn’t seem to have any problems with getting me a work visa.
Is there anyway around this? What options do I have?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you currently working for a freezone company as they have slightly different rules and thats what we use when good candidates don;t have an actual degree.


----------



## WalterWal (Dec 28, 2015)

No, I don’t believe ether a free zone company.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

WalterWal said:


> No, I don’t believe ether a free zone company.


The norml workaround for this is they give you a job and formal offer at a lower rate and position, and bump up your allowances to the pre agreed salary level. I.E instead of manager you'll be given admin or sales status, and instead of salary 25k it'll be salary 9k plus 3k allowance plus 13k housing benefit. 

Not normally an issue, but can make it difficult if you want to sponsor a maid and things. Some of the older established companies will have HR rules that may be problematic to overcome without a degree too.


----------

